# First time smoking chicken



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

First time at attempting smoked whole chickens. Washed the birds and took the giblet package out. Took some butter along with some Everglades Rub and mixed it together. Separated the skin from the meat and put the butter/ rub mixture underneath the skin. The remainder of the mixture was lathered on the outside. Took some remaining Everglades Rub and dusted the outside of the chicken. Put in the smoker at 300-325 F for about 2.5 hrs. Used Hickory for the smoke flavor. Stuck it with a meat thermometer and made sure 180 F was in the breast and thigh. Let the chicken rest for about an hour and pulled it apart for pulled smoked chicken. No pics of the pulled chicken, but it was so moist the breast just slid off the bone and broke apart easily.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

Cold beer and that! Yeah that should work.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks good. I like to brine mine over night. Comes out so moist, full of flavor from the herbs in the brine.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Good Job!!!!!!!!!!


----------

